# xvfb installieren, bekomme fehler

## thomet

Hallo,

ich möchte xvfb auf mein gentoo installieren. Dazu machen ich folgendes:

```

USE="xvfb minimal" emerge xorg-server

```

Ich bekomme aber folgenden Fehler und weiß nicht wirklich was ich machen soll:

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1/work/xorg-server-1.11.2_build/test'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1/work/xorg-server-1.11.2_build/test'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1/work/xorg-server-1.11.2'

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1:

 * This profile is merely a convenience for people who require a more

 * minimal profile, yet are unable to use hardened due to restrictions in

 * the software being used on the server. If you seek a secure

 * production server profile, please check the Hardened project

 * (http://hardened.gentoo.org)

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r1/work/xorg-server-1.11.2'

```

könnt ihr mir helfen??

----------

## Max Steel

da fehlt allerdings leider immernoch der eigentliche Fehler, so lässt sich nämlich kaum eine Aussage treffen. Als Richtwert sagt man an sich so die letzten 20 Zeilen vor dem _ersten_ Fehler (ruhig die build.log danach mit einem pager durchsuchen)

Als erste Anhaltspunkte:

lafilefixer --justfixit probiert?

(das ist quasi Blind getippt)

----------

## thomet

Ok hat sich für mich erledigt.

Hab eine ältere Version von xorg-server genommen. Dort funktioniert es dann.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wofür ist das xvfb eigentlich?

Was bringt mir das, wenn ich dieses einschalte.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Max Steel

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> wofür ist das xvfb eigentlich?
> 
> Was bringt mir das, wenn ich dieses einschalte.
> ...

 

Also so wie ich ich das verstehe ist Xvfb als eine Art dedizierter X-Server zu verstehen. Heißt im Prinzip du möchtest Xrdp (beispielsweiße; baut auf Xvfb auf) verwenden um auf deinen PC zu kommen und von dort aus dann normal arbeitest. Du hast den Vorteil das du nicht physisch am Rechner bist und derjenige davon nichts mitbekommt der physisch am Rechner sitzt.

DAs Problem bim Windows-RDP ist eben das Windows selber etwas zum Anzeigen braucht ^^ Daher ist die Xvfb Lösung geeigneter für Server.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xvfb (Hab ich mal überflogen)

----------

